# 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 31, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/01/5d-mark-iii-other-random-stuff/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/01/5d-mark-iii-other-random-stuff/"></a></div>
<p><strong>5D Mark III</strong>

Lots of 5D Mark III stuff is coming to the surface now.</p>
<p>Over at <a href="http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1032&thread=37586191&page=1">DPR</a> a post that was identical to an email I received, it uses the “I was told by <span style="text-decoration: underline;"><em>insert retailer/rep</em></span>” that the 5D Mark III would be coming in March. There’s <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/08/canon-announced-8-15-f4l-fisheye-zoom/">lots of things coming in March</a> from Canon, none of which I think are the 5D Mark III.</p>
<p>Here’s the thing about Canon Reps, if Canon USA or Canon Canada or any other Canon subsidiary tells their reps to deny healthy grass is green according to their NDA, they will do so. I know reps that have slipped up, but they do it by accident, they don’t offer information.</p>
<p>Whenever a Canon rep knows who I am at a trade show, I’m always told me about the 125mp 5D Mark VIII and the G17 with an MF sensor.</p>
<p><!--more--><strong>RAW Video

</strong><a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d3.html">NL</a> posted a bit about the 5D Mark III having some form of RAW video that will be editable with DPP. I think the RAW video feature will be talked about until announcement day.</p>
<p><strong>5D Mark II Stock Levels</strong>

There’s lots of talk around the planet about depleted 5D Mark II stock. I think this is more because of manufacturing than the discontinuation of a camera. They could sell 5D Mark II’s well into the 5D Mark III’s product cycle.Ã‚Â I wouldn’t read into it yet. I have some 5D Mark II’s on order, we’ll see if they show up.</p>
<p><strong>February Announcement</strong>

There are no press events officiallyÃ‚Â scheduled yet. The only date I’ve received was a February 22, 2011 announcement of something.Ã‚Â With Canon, it’s always possible for multiple announcement dates for various products. PowerShots and SLRs are gettingÃ‚Â separateÃ‚Â billing a lot.</p>
<p><strong>Canon makes lots of money</strong>

There’s always tons of criticism of Canon from the photography masses, and that’s ok. One thing you cannot criticize is their ability to make money. Ã‚Â A <a href="http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-01-27/canon-forecasts-profit-will-increase-26-this-year-exceeding-estimates.html">forecasted 26% increase</a> in net income. Growth coming from DSLRs and office equipment.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong>Here comes Sony</strong>

<a href="http://nikonrumors.com/2011/01/21/it-happened-sony-replaced-nikon-from-the-2-spot-in-the-uk.aspx">Others have spoken about it</a>, but I still find it worth repeating. Sony has taken Nikon’s #2 spot in the UK for interchangeable lens models. Canon remains #1, but with a falling share.</p>
<p>Mirrorless cameras are playing a big part in this trend, we know Nikon’s is coming… what say you Canon?</p>
<p><strong>Canon Mirrorless</strong>

I’ve asked around and no one really has much to say about it. When you sell as many Rebels and G12′s as Canon does, I understand why they aren’t in a rush.</p>
```


----------



## leGreve (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*

Sounds very interesting...

Anyone wanna buy a 5D mkII with just over 2000 exposures?


----------



## CJRodgers (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*

If the 5Dmkiii is more than Â£2000 body only when it comes out then yea id be interested in the mkii lol. Which is more than likely unless i wait a while for initial price to fall which im too impatient to do! Have to wait and see. Would be awesome to see mkiii this year!


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*

Whatever Camera Canon release, it needs to be something that can compete with the Nikon D3s iso and autofocus ability, as Canon does not have a FF camera that offers what the D3s offers right now.


----------



## bvukich (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*



Rob said:


> Whatever Camera Canon release, it needs to be something that can compete with the Nikon D3s iso and autofocus ability, as Canon does not have a FF camera that offers what the D3s offers right now.



The D3s competitor is the 1D Mark IV. Comparable high ISO, better auto focus, slightly faster, higher resolution, and significantly better video.


----------



## Wahoowa (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*

From what I heard here lately, it sounds like Canon will release more than one mid-level FF DSLRs.

I so want one. I was impressed with 5DII more than I expected after getting my hands on it once, but I still don't like its autofocus and its body construction, but I will hang on to my 7D until a replacement of 5DII comes out.


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*



bvukich said:


> Rob said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever Camera Canon release, it needs to be something that can compete with the Nikon D3s iso and autofocus ability, as Canon does not have a FF camera that offers what the D3s offers right now.
> ...




1D Mark IV isn't Full Frame the last time I checked, which for me is a total deal breaker.


----------



## Admin US West (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*



Wahoowa said:


> From what I heard here lately, it sounds like Canon will release more than one mid-level FF DSLRs.



This is a rumors forum, and there is lots of speculation that has no basis in fact. Its for fun! If you believe or make buying decisions based on what you read, you may be very disappointed.


----------



## bvukich (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*



Rob said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Rob said:
> ...



Canon pro sports bodies are currently APS-H; if that's not what you are looking for, then you should probably buy a D3s.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*



bvukich said:


> Rob said:
> 
> 
> > bvukich said:
> ...



The 1D series is fine for sports, but what about general coverage photojournalism, specifically for those addicted to wide angle lenses? Where is the Canon 12-24 f/2.8 or f/4, optimized for APS-H? How long has it been since the original 1D was introduced?


----------



## eDc (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*



Canon Rumors said:


> h coming from DSLRs and office equipment.<strong> </strong></p>
> <p><strong>Here comes Sony</strong>
> 
> <a href=\"http://nikonrumors.com/2011/01/21/it-happened-sony-replaced-nikon-from-the-2-spot-in-the-uk.aspx\">Others have spoken about it</a>, but I still find it worth repeating. Sony has taken Nikonâ€™s #2 spot in the UK for interchangeable lens models. Canon remains #1, but with a falling share.</p>
> ...



Canon president, when asked in an interview a couple of years ago, what he thought of the Nikon threat, answered it wasn't Nikon he was worried about, but Sony as they were the only ones with enough financial muscle to compete in the long term. It looks like it is becoming true.


----------



## RuneL (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*



Bob Howland said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Rob said:
> ...



I know not one photojournalist using very wide angles. The 1D users have the 16-35 perhaps, but the full frame users I know are all using the 24-70mm as the widest. I don't think anyone really likes using those ultra wide angles anymore.


----------



## Peerke (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*



RuneL said:


> Bob Howland said:
> 
> 
> > bvukich said:
> ...



Ever heard of James Nachtwey? Maybe have a look at the documentary called "War Photographer".


----------



## Rob (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*

It probably means absolutely nothing, but I just noticed that the advert for Focus on Imaging in Birmingham NEC which runs from the 6-9th March has a picture of a Monkey holding a 5D mk2 with a 50mm 1.4 lens on it. The mk2 bit on the camera cant be seen, which makes me wonder why they would use a camera more than 2 years old in there advert for the show unless its a hint of what might be unveiled b4 or at the show??


----------



## S P (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*

Karl Grobl switched from Canon to Nikon recently, and is a pretty well known photojournalist. He specifically mentioned the high-ISO capability of the Nikon cameras, and full-frame's ability to get every last bit of wide out of the wide angles. He went with two D3s bodies and a 17-35/2.8 and 70-200/2.8VR combo.

http://karlgrobl.blogspot.com/2010/04/its-official-im-announcing-retirement.html

The 1D-IV are APS-H, so 1.3x and won't get the ultra-wide shots. Their high-ISO isn't as good. The 1DsIII shoots slowly and lacks the high ISO ability of the Nikon's. The 5D2 is great, but lacks the pro build quality needed for rough duty use. So the high-ISO ability of the Nikon bodies, the full-frame, and the "just right" amount of pixels is what has made the D3 and D3s so popular with the PJ crowd. Canon's lineup really is lacking there at the moment.

Also if you take a look at "The Big Picture" at www.boston.com you'll see plenty of ultra-wide PJ style shots.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*

S P ... agreed. Ultra-wide is gaining popularity. Some of the hottest new lenses are UW. And UW is very useful in video.

however, unless you have deep pockets, switching brands is tooooo expensive on lenses. Bodies will come and go every couple of years, and each brand will have a turn on top. I expect Canon will step up with the FF lineup.


----------



## leGreve (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*



Etienne said:


> S P ... agreed. Ultra-wide is gaining popularity. Some of the hottest new lenses are UW. And UW is very useful in video.



You're talking indie right? Cause I would never look towards an ultra wide for anything serious or mainstream (money)... except the odd hip hop video now and again. It just looks... amateurish. But then again, it's all a cycle and I guess this generation will look towards the looks of the 90s :S eeek


----------



## UngerPhotography (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*



Etienne said:


> however, unless you have deep pockets, switching brands is tooooo expensive on lenses. Bodies will come and go every couple of years, and each brand will have a turn on top. I expect Canon will step up with the FF lineup.



This is the truth. I love Canon, and after all I have invested in their lenses, I will never switch. That doesn't mean at some point Nikon or Sony will have better cameras. I hate it when people don't realize that different brands leap frog each other. They hardly ever release competing cameras at the same time. And while each brand may have better stats in one area or another, if you cannot get the photo you want with which ever camera, maybe you should look at another job/hobby.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*



Rob said:


> It probably means absolutely nothing, but I just noticed that the advert for Focus on Imaging in Birmingham NEC which runs from the 6-9th March has a picture of a Monkey holding a 5D mk2 with a 50mm 1.4 lens on it. The mk2 bit on the camera cant be seen, which makes me wonder why they would use a camera more than 2 years old in there advert for the show unless its a hint of what might be unveiled b4 or at the show??



1. She's a chimpanzee, not a monkey. 
2. She's obviously got good taste in cameras!
3. If you watch the video about her, http://www.focus-on-imaging.co.uk/show-suzy.htm, you'll see they were using the cameras owned by her handler.

I was able to get freeze frame of the camera body, and while you cannot read the "Mark II" label (the light is reflecting off of it), you can clearly see that it is the 5D Mark II. Oh, well...


----------



## S P (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*



Etienne said:


> S P ... agreed. Ultra-wide is gaining popularity. Some of the hottest new lenses are UW. And UW is very useful in video.
> 
> however, unless you have deep pockets, switching brands is tooooo expensive on lenses. Bodies will come and go every couple of years, and each brand will have a turn on top. I expect Canon will step up with the FF lineup.


Well as someone who switched from Nikon to Canon (this past June), I can speak from first hand experience that it doesn't need to be super expensive to switch systems. For me it was a big investment as far as time and effort more than anything else, getting photos of all of your gear, listing it for sale, and then keeping track of dozens of messages and transactions. I actually pocketed a grand or two on the switch though.  It was a combination of Canon having a much better selection of lenses and not forcing me to more lens than I need like Nikon was, and buying and selling at wise times. Some stuff I even made a profit on.

If you're a full-time pro and are competing with other photogs for quality and results, it could be that you couldn't afford NOT to switch. In the grand scheme of things, a $10-15k investment in gear for a full-time pro is chump change, and a business write-off in the US as well. No big deal.

Yes, things do swing back and forth, so it'll be interesting to see what Canon comes out with next. I hope it's not 'yet more megapixels'. I personally prefer Nikon's quality over quantity approach.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*



leGreve said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > S P ... agreed. Ultra-wide is gaining popularity. Some of the hottest new lenses are UW. And UW is very useful in video.
> ...



I don't know where you're getting this idea from. Big budget films use every focal length from super-tele to ultra-wide, including fisheye. That's part of what makes them so visually interesting. Fisheye and ultra-wides were used to great effect in Harry Potter films. In fact, I'm surprised that I would ever have to make this point. 

Some professional photographers use almost exclusively 20 - 24 mm, and I listened to a talk by one fellow who believed anything over 35mm produced boring images.

Variety is welcomed, it is the lack of imagination or skill in the photographer/videographer that makes an ultra-wide look amateurish.


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*

All I can think about is, you better not drop that camera monkey... I'd rather have it for myself.


----------



## canon50duser (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*

Just flew from London Gatwick Airport and was playing with 5d mkii in a branch of Dixons when i noticed a sticker saying "New Model Coming Soon"... here's hoping as i've been putting off getting a mkii for over a year now!!


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*



canon50duser said:


> Just flew from London Gatwick Airport and was playing with 5d mkii in a branch of Dixons when i noticed a sticker saying "New Model Coming Soon"... here's hoping as i've been putting off getting a mkii for over a year now!!



It would be interesting to see a photo of that. You imply the sticker was on or related to the 5D MK II, is that correct?


----------



## canon50duser (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*

Yep, it was right next to the price sticker for the MKII, unfortunately i didn't take a photo as proof.. 

Worth noting that Dixons in the UK is a large high street electrical retailer and not a specialist camera store, i'm not sure if they'd know anything before anyone else - but they could be stupid enough to inform the public before they're supposed to.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & Other Random Stuff*



canon50duser said:


> Yep, it was right next to the price sticker for the MKII, unfortunately i didn't take a photo as proof..
> 
> Worth noting that Dixons in the UK is a large high street electrical retailer and not a specialist camera store, i'm not sure if they'd know anything before anyone else - but they could be stupid enough to inform the public before they're supposed to.



A comparable US chain, Best Buy, has been known to let things slip (I'm aware of a few Apple updates where the new models were listed in their inventory system prior to announcement). However, individual outlets in a chain are unlikely to have advanced knowledge. More likely they were supposed to put those stickers on the T2i boxes, and some hapless store clerk screwed up.


----------

